# bagman lock



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi rvers has anyone got a link to exsploaded veiw of a bagman l300 lock,i've seen one but can not find it ..help


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

you will have to copy and paste the link I cant get pic to display
geo


----------



## 102550 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Luggnut if you have 07 RV Accessories catalogue page 199 shows a small exploded diagram of l300 lock 
Hope this may be of some help 
Cheers Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lock*










>Click Me<


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

BJTREK said:


> Hi Luggnut if you have 07 RV Accessories catalogue page 199 shows a small exploded diagram of l300 lock
> Hope this may be of some help
> Cheers Brian


He will have when he gets his new loo this week :wink:


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks you lot...i am afraid i've got the "knack"......will he lead a normal life? no he will be an engineer...never had so many sir clips ,grub screws self retaining springs in all my life...love you all


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

DIAGRAM!!!!!

THE KNACK!!!!!!   8O 

Never thought of diagrams, took it to bits, saw broken bit, welded it, fitted new lock barrel, reassembled, lubricated, adjusted for correct operation and refitted......

:roll: Si


----------

